# PS4 to launch in Japan on February 22nd 2014



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PlayStation 4 to launch in Japan on February 22nd 2014*

The PlayStation 4 is set to launch next year in Japan, signalling a shift in Sony’s regional priorities. Sony announced that the delay compared to the western release was to ensure that western titles were all localized prior to the console’s release.










At launch the console will cost 38,980 ($390) yen without a PS Eye camera or 43,980 ($440) with it. Pre-orders begin October 5.

The first batch of PlayStation 4s in Japan will be the “Limited Pack” which includes a download code for Knack and a year’s extended warranty for the PlayStation. The Limited Pack is available for both the with and without camera bundles. Western PlayStation 4′s will not include a copy of Knack.

Source: VG24/7


----------

